# Shell Fuel Attendants - Do you let them fill your car up?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I filled up my car at Shell today & used V-Power Nitro.

As I pulled up onto the forecourt I saw a lady in a reflective coat that said Shell on the back of it start walking towards me. As I got out the car she asked if she could fill up my car for me whilst I went inside to pay for it.

I told her no thank you as I prefer to do it myself & she said no problem then walked off to help another driver put fuel in his car.

I know that Shell say it is a tactic to try & get you to buy stuff in the shop whilst they fill up your car for you, but I personally do not like someone else doing it for me, I prefer doing it myself.

What's everyone else's thoughts on Shell staff offering to fill your car up, do you like the idea of it/are you put off by it?

Yes I might sound like a grump by telling her no but hey, that's just me! :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

id wana fill my car up also, just peace of mind i guess plus under the lights i get a chance to have a look at the paint work (bad part).

Would it make me buy stuff in the shop not likely far too tight for that


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've used it once, I don't think Shells tactic worked though because I stood & watched the attendant and chatted about how my car prefers the new vpower  also commented on how shiny my car was


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Did not know of this latest tactic, think I would do it myself.:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Should of said, only if I can fill you up after. 

That would shut her up


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

If I am correct certain Shell garages do an attended service at certain times/days of the week dont they, mainly I presume for people who struggle to get out of the car i.e. th eelderly, disabled etc, I think it's a good service, kind of reminds me of the old days when we used to go to the local garage in at the shops round the corner and my Dad would ask the attendent for £5 worth and the car would almost be full up!!!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Surely it's just to get more customers served during peak periods? 

How often do you drive past one because you don't want to wait in the queue? 

Someone filling the car for you as you go in to pay would help reduce overall waiting times. 

I can see how it could be helpful for both customer and business.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

No not for me... Unless it was a good looking bird then i may allow her to shake my nozzle


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd let them fill mine up, I hate filling the car up with fuel.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I like to fill up and look at all angles under the lights for swirls etc :lol:

So sad I know


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

No chance. I'm not having no muppet dragging the fuel line across the roof of my car


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

Its not that long since attendants always did this before they all went self-service, good old days :lol:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Bartl said:


> No chance. I'm not having no muppet dragging the fuel line across the roof of my car


Exactly, it's all well and good until they break the filler cap, get the key jammed, drop the nozzle and dent the car!


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

dont take 'em up on the offer but its a good idea to keep the forecourts moving :thumb:

Think they should offer to go pay for the fuel tho (with thier own monies) whilst we fill the car up :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bartl said:


> No chance. I'm not having no muppet dragging the fuel line across the roof of my car


They don't drive your car.

Blame the driver for parking at the wrong side of the pump.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ultimate said:


> Exactly, it's all well and good until they break the filler cap, get the key jammed, drop the nozzle and dent the car!


Before I read this thread I had always assumed filling the car was easy.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Unless it's a hot guy, no way are they putting their nozzle in


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe they could utilise them by teaching people how to drive up to the pumps correctly - the other day two different cars pulled up and used the 2nd row when no-one was at the first row


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Was the attendant carrying a couple of jerry cans around with them?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> Was the attendant carrying a couple of jerry cans around with them?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I filled up my car at Shell today & used V-Power Nitro.
> 
> As I pulled up onto the forecourt I saw a lady in a reflective coat that said Shell on the back of it start walking towards me. As I got out the car she asked if she could fill up my car for me whilst I went inside to pay for it.
> 
> ...


Not so long ago you had no choice where ever you went for fuel - you wern't allowed to do it yourself but now no I don't allow them to do it, Iv'e seen a guy at the Shell garage up the road but not for a few months now & not seen them in any other Shell garage.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I won't let them fill mine.
I have to do it my way and I like doing it.

One of my friends wife got really confused by them filling up her car. She had no idea what to say and wanted to tip them for doing it.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

No, can't be doing with any damage they may cause

but, when its cold, and I'm in my van that takes an age to fill, maybe..


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Natalie said:


> Maybe they could utilise them by teaching people how to drive up to the pumps correctly - the other day two different cars pulled up and used the 2nd row when no-one was at the first row


Perhaps, say, they needed diesel, and the 1st row was only the top notch diesel?, well, it's like that at the Shell garage I use, which, is reported to be the busiest Shell garage in the UK......


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

In my country filling your veh by yourself is basically the exception rather than the rule, EVERY petrol station here has girls (1 or 2 minimum, most of them quite attractive I should say:devil that fill the tank up for you . Actually, I don't know why it's like that here but when on a trip to the USA me and my dad were quite confused as we were waiting for someone to come up and fill it for us and nothing happened until we were told we were supposed to do it :tumbleweed:

:lol::lol:


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

my mate owns a petrol station (Gulf), it's been in the family for over 80 yrs and he still uses petrol attendants, and if your paying cash you don't even have to get out of the car  saves on the risk of driving off with out paying as well, he has had on one in 80 yrs


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

jbhoo said:


> my mate owns a petrol station (Gulf), it's been in the family for over 80 yrs and he still uses petrol attendants, and *if your paying cash you don't even have to get out of the car  saves on the risk of driving off with out paying as well*, he has had on one in 80 yrs


That's another good thing.. Still works that way here and it is much faster as most people pay cash for fuel.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

jbhoo said:


> if your paying cash you don't even have to get out of the car


I don't carry that amount of cash around with me..


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

was reading on a vw forum only recently and a attendent put £40 pounds of petrol in his caddy (shame it was a diesel) oops.also what if they go over by a few pence and you were paying cash,and god forbid they spilled the droplets down the side of my car or van gggggrrrrrrr

cheers darren


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i wouldnt personally. It used to be standard back in the day i believe and still is in some countries now.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

We dont have that problem, none of the shell eployees can speak english!!!!!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Most of my local Shell garages don't have them anyway.

I did use the service the other week at Gatwick Airport when filling up a hire car though.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I couldn't be bothered today, so I told the guy at shell garage to put £40 of standard unleaded in, he put £40.01 but not having change I gave £50 over and she gave me the £10 back, 
so either they don't charge if the attendant goes over a penny or two or she was just in a good mood, or couldn't be bothered counting 9.99 out lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> I couldn't be bothered today, so I told the guy at shell garage to put £40 of standard unleaded in, he put £40.01 but not having change I gave £50 over and she gave me the £10 back,
> so either they don't charge if the attendant goes over a penny or two or she was just in a good mood, or couldn't be bothered counting 9.99 out lol


That would be a pain in the backside if they did charge the extra penny and gave you coins for a £10.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't let them do it, but like said earlier good for disabled people


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Kerr said:


> That would be a pain in the backside if they did charge the extra penny and gave you coins for a £10.


certainly would be..

I keep small change in the car incase I put fuel in and go a penny over ect, but as I was already inside, going back to the car was a hassle I also couldn't be bothered with today.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I couldn't be bothered today, so I told the guy at shell garage to put £40 of standard unleaded in, he put £40.01 but not having change I gave £50 over and she gave me the £10 back,
> so either they don't charge if the attendant goes over a penny or two or she was just in a good mood, or couldn't be bothered counting 9.99 out lol


I let one of them fill the Porsche for me as the guy genuinely wanted to chat about the car, and we had a good convo. I asked him to put £60 in it and the guy went to £60.02. I didn't notice, went in to pay and handed over 3 £20's I made it quite clear I wouldn't be paying the shrapnel :doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How do people with OCD deal with this at the petrol station?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kerr said:


> How do people with OCD deal with this at the petrol station?


:lol: decisions, decisions!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I couldn't give a monkeys it's not hard putting fuel in a car surely so why wouldn't you let them lol. Saves me putting them stupid plastic gloves on.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yes I might sound like a grump


Yes! 



Paintmaster1982 said:


> *I couldn't give a monkeys *it's not hard putting fuel in a car surely so why wouldn't you let them lol. Saves me putting them stupid plastic gloves on.


Me neither, i'd let them do it too. I hate the smell of petrol on my hands but up here we don't get attendants.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Yes!
> 
> Me neither, i'd let them do it too. I hate the smell of petrol on my hands but up here we don't get attendants.


How can a petrolhead not love the smell of petrol?!?! :doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> How can a petrolhead not love the smell of petrol?!?! :doublesho


Do you leave high sniffing the fumes? Or was that just your normal driving?

I always hated filling up with diesel. The pump used to always be all greased up with diesel and you were left with a stinking hand.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Do you leave high sniffing the fumes? Or was that just your normal driving?
> 
> I always hated filling up with diesel. The pump used to always be all greased up with diesel and you were left with a stinking hand.


Bit of both 

Diesel is vile horrible slime. Petrol fumes are... Ahhh  Nothing like unburnt petrol fumes 

Left with a smelly hand eh?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Bit of both
> 
> Diesel is vile horrible slime. Petrol fumes are... Ahhh  Nothing like unburnt petrol fumes
> 
> Left with a smelly hand eh?


I'm selective where i put it though.

None of this mud wrestling stuff.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Do you leave high sniffing the fumes? Or was that just your normal driving?
> 
> I always hated filling up with diesel. The pump used to always be all greased up with diesel and you were left with a stinking hand.


That's why they have disposable gloves at the pumps. Stops hands getting gross from derv juice


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> That's why they have disposable gloves at the pumps. Stops hands getting gross from derv juice


We live in Scotland mate, we don't get all these perks


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I'm selective where i put it though.
> 
> None of this mud wrestling stuff.


Typical, it's all give and no take with you isn't it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> That's why they have disposable gloves at the pumps. Stops hands getting gross from derv juice


Never get them, or a receipt when you pay at the pump.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh and kerr, this is just my normal driving


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

id like to get rid of attendants,shops etc

and drop the bloody price

and the govt to stop killing us with tax


----------

